# Normal weight gain in mini kids



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello! I posted this in the Mini Mania section, but thought I'd post it here too. I am very curious about this, and can't find any solid info on the web. Seems like the only information out there is on meat goat weight gain. 

I've been weighing my little doeling consistently over the first two weeks of her life, and wondered if there was a certain normal weight gain schedule for miniature goat kids. I have a feeling she is doing just find weight-wise, but I'd love to have a reference in just case she (and/or other kids in the future) is not gaining enough weight. 

Hana weighed 5.2lbs at birth, and has been gaining weight very well. Today, at two weeks old, she weighs 10.2lbs. I think she might be a little on the big side, as a Nigerian Dwarf breeder friend of mine had kids the same time and they were quite a bit smaller.

Does anyone have a good general guideline for how much a kid should weigh at certain weeks old?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wish I could help... but I only know the boers.... hope you get answers soon... :thumb:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks, Toth Boer Goats.  I'm really surprised I haven't been able to find any numbers online anywhere--perhaps that is because most people don't worry about it too much...? :shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

our kids last year gained about 2lbs a week (they are ND) Your doeling is also a single mine were trips...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

With my kids...most have been average ND birth weights at 2-3.5 lbs, the first week it seems that mine double their birth weights and then have an average gain of 1.5 to 2lbs a week for the next 3-5 weeks then about a pound a week.

On average here...a doe kid weighing 2lbs at birth has weighed 20lbs at 8 weeks.
My kids are dam raised and eat whatever mama eats, pasture, hay, grain.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks so much, Skyla and Liz! :hi5: I really appreciate it. I have a feeling Irma's baby (or babies--thinking she might have twins) are going to be smaller than Buttercream's BIG baby, so these numbers will be helpful to me.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumb: no problem!


----------

